# Nancy Silverton's Books



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

We've talked a lot about her bread book but what about her pastry book? How are the recipes? Is it a good book? 

Kimmie do you own it also? 

Thanks!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

No, I didn't purchase it yet. But I read it regularly at the book store. I do that quite often before I buy. I'm also a collector so in all likelihood, I will go for it since I have the first one.

It appears to be a very good book.

P.S.: I am even more maniacal about trilogies!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Kimmie. I've never been able to find it at the bookstore. Can't wait to get her bread book.

You lost me with the trilogies, what about them?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Definition of trilogy

set of 3 related works: a group or series of three related works, especially of literature or music
set of three: a set of three related things
I thought you shopped at Indigo for books?



[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I know what a trilogy is. What I didn't get is what was the reference you were making about trilogy.

I love Indigo but unfortunately it's a bit hard for me to get there. Parking downtown can be ****. Luckily there is Indigo online.

[ July 18, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh yes, parking is hellish downtown...

About the trilogy, I meant in cases where an author has written three cookbooks, I'm in for all three.

In other words, Nancy S. has a second book out; I'm interested because I really liked her first one, and it's a guarantee that I will purchase her third, if she ever publishes it.

Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ah now I get it. Thanks Kimmie. 

It's nice to have the complete work of an author. You might have a hard time finding her pre La Brea books though.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"her pre La Brea books"??

Do you mean books she wrote before La Brea, Iza?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have her pastry book. I haven't worked out of it yet....stalled (nothing really caught my eye). But I'd also be very interested in any opinions/suggestions anyone else has about her recipes from this book.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I don't have her pastry book but I do have her bread book. Kimmie is going to kill me for this but...

She is kind of shrill. "Do it exactly this way or you will fail!" She is for ever saying things like "You can mix the dough in a bowl but I prefer to work on a wooden surface." I read a fair amount of condescension into her writings. The other thing I find annoying about her book is that her Country White Bread recipe, for example, takes 6 pages. It is interspersed with all kinds of extraneous information. You have to really hunt for the recipe steps. The information is all good but why blend it into the rcipe. In Crust & Crumb, Peter Reinhart gives you all of the same good info but he does it before the recipe/formula. Whether or not her breads are worth the aggravation remains to be seen. Her first two loaves are retarding in my fridge as I write. 

I'm not sure if my rant applies to her pastry book, but if i were a betting man...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kyle:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I will adjust my remarks accordingly when Ernest's first off spring come out of the oven later tonight


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

OneSock,
My comments were in no way meant to be personal comment on Chef Silverton. If I offened, I'm sorry. I understand that she is one of the preeminent bakers of our time. I was, and am, speaking as a neophyte bread baker. 
Kyle


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Yes Kimmie she did. She wrote Desserts, don't know when though and she wrote a book with her husband The Food of Campanile in 1997. Both are out of print.


P.S. my bread book shipped out today. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm happy for you Iza. I would be surprised if you didn't like it! 

Here's the list of books published:

Desserts (out of print) --I'm too lazy tonight to check out the year, you will find the information on www.amazon.com

The Food of Campanile
by Mark Peel, Nancy Silverton (Contributor), Ian Smith (out of print)--Didn't purchase but copied a few recipes from it, especially stocks.

Mark Peel & Nancy Silverton at Home : Two Chefs Cook for Family & Friends
by Mark Peel, Nancy Silverton, Edon Waycott (out of print)

*The next one will be out in September:*

Williams-Sonoma; The Best of Taste
by Deborah Madison, Jean-Goerges Vongerichten, Chuck Williams, *Nancy Silverton*, Joyce Goldstein, Patricia Wells, Nick Malgieri, Sara Deseran, Andy Harris


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kyle,

I hope everything goes well with Ernest. He gave you enough grief!

Be sure to post your results and describe the taste the best you can. All will be forgiven then!

Did you freeze dry some of the starter?

OneSockChef,

You met Nancy Silverton? Is that true? Tell me more please, I think she's so good and I love her bread recipes.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been humbled by His Ernestness


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OneSockChef,

I find it quite thrilling and I must admit it makes me a bit envious...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I really liked her on Baking With Julia. She was so soft and calm. Seems like such a nice person. 

I got my book this morning! I know the Canada Post truck comes around 10 AM, kept looking out of the window wishing it to appear, and he did. Couldn't wait to open the box. Started leafing through the book. Read part of it this afternoon. I am sorry to say I am a bit disappointed that all the recipes are based on the starter method. Guess I was expecting some yeast based recipes. I am not sure I am ready to embark on the 14 days raisin based starter.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Actually, she finds that she can get more friction on a wood table or board than on marble, Formica or stainless steel, and that it makes it easier to work with the dough.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Maybe KyleW will share some of his freeze-dried 14-day starter with you...

Just a thought, something to ponder over


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

This stuff grows like weeds! I'd love to find a vacation home for Ernest. Would there be problems with Canadian Customs/Agriculture? If you can figure it out, I'm happy to oblige


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Oh yeah I can see the face of the custom agent opening Kyle's package.


















I wonder if they would let it through?

Thanks for the thought Kyle. I'll make my own Ernest one day. 

I saw Artisan Breads today. What a great book. I love the idea of knowing if the dough has risen enough by it's texture. So many different kind of bread. They all look so good. Makes you want to try all the recipes!

In the book there is a recipe for acme bread. What does acme mean?


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Acme refers to the Acme Bread Company in Berkeley. That is a very nice baguette btw.
Mzzzz. Silverton is absolutely right about the wooden bench. I hate working on stainless steel. Another book that's hard to get through it's thicket of verbiage is Bread Alone. Someone should take that editor's cut and paste function away. I think I'm getting La Brea Pastries confused with Village Baker's Wife. That's a good book.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks TBH. I am confused about Acme because as a kid I used to see that name on the road runner show. The coyote was always getting stuff from Acme co. 

How did you know about the baguette it's not even in the oven!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually I meant the baguette in the book, Artisan Baking, loosely referred to as the Acme baguette. Think I just saw another post of yours about it. Best way to keep bread is to eat it fast, or put it in a paper bag. Plastic encourages staling. Bakery plastic bags (some) have minute holes in them so they breath. Or you can put it cut side down on a clean wooden surface.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Iza,

Steve Sullivan is the owner/baker at Acme.

I've done his recipes in Baking with Julia. They require a little practice but the bread is really delicious.

BTW, love your previous post about Canadian Customs. Too funny!



[ July 23, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I know TBH I was just kidding. Thanks for the tip on bread keeping. The bread spend a good night wrapped in teatowels. Guess the idea is to let it breathe. Anyway she won't last long. I fear this is her last night.

I saw his recipes In Baking With Julia Kimmie. Been meaning to try one but I always forget to keep a little ball of dough. Think I need to put a sign in my kitchen.

I was just curious about the word ACME because I see it on so many thing thought it had some special meaning.

[ July 23, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I just bought Pastries from La Bread a couple of weeks ago. I didn't make anything yet because all the recipes call for extra-large eggs. I dunno how much of a difference it would make but I thought I'd wait until I used up my large eggs and bought some extra large. The recipes look enticing enough to me... nice homey recipes that look perfect to bring into the office or enjoy at home on a daily basis. I'll report back when I make something which won't be until I get back from Vancouver.

P.S. I almost forgot. There's a ginger scone recipe in their Iza, but probably not better than yours.

[ September 17, 2001: Message edited by: Risa ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Risa,

extra large egg = 2.25 oz

large egg = 2 oz or 55 to 60 metric grams. It contains barely three tablespoons of white and barely one tablespoon of yolk.

In other words, one measuring cup contains:

5 large eggs
4 extra large (jumbo) eggs
6 medium-size eggs
7 small eggs
That's probably the best info I've found so far, from Madeleine Kamman.



[ September 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I recently received that book Risa. What a coincidence. 

I saw the scone recipe and decided against trying it. Why? It may sound weird but here’s why. The La Brea's recipe calls for lots of cream, eggs and butter. My recipe only has 4 tablespoons butter no egg no cream. If I try the La Brea’s scone and like it I would be disappointed because I couldn’t eat it too often because of the calories and fat. Then The Best Recipe scones would look pale in comparison and I would not get as much pleasure when I eat them.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie. I was looking around for conversions and couldn't find any, I was just going to throw in an extra egg and cross my fingers.

I think I'll try a recipe tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You're welcome, Risa. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Iza,

Look web page for reviews on Nancy Silverton's books.

Type in "Nancy Silverton" and then click on which book you'd like to find reviews on. Each book has reviews. Many of the people who've reviewed the books have tried the recipes and can give you insight. I myself have made her croissants and they are wonderful, the instructions very clear and easy to follow.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks Cchiu I don't buy a book before checking the reviews on amazon. 

I do have her pastry bookt5r. I haven't tried a recipe at this point but there are quite a few little white papers tucked between the pages. 

Croissants hmmmm it does sound good....


----------



## yvonne (Jun 20, 2006)

It has spoiled me for all others. 

Her bakery is wondeful, but her restaurant, although charming for its Hollywood nostagic architecture, left me cold on both times I visited.


----------

